# Raptor's Test + Primo + Var log



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

After being natty for quite a while i am ready for a good cycle, been maintaining size with no gear but ready to push myself in all areas. I started a cycle on Jan 1st of 500mg Schering Test + 800mg Schering Primo per week, I'm also just about to add 100mg of BSI Var in each day too and some of their pre workout waters. Today was the 1st day i noticed a good feeling in the gym, and i'm feeling optimistic.

Workout Routine copied from Lazar Angelov

*Monday: Chest*


Flat Bench 4×8

Incline Bench 4×8

Decline Bench 4×8

Pullover 4×12

Hammer Press 3×12

Dips 3×12


*Tuesday: Back/Traps*


Bent Over Row 4×8

Deadlift 4×8

Pulldowns 4×12

Pull Ups 4×12

Cable Row 4×12

Shrugs 6×10


*Wednesday: Delts/Abs*


Military Press Behind The Neck 3×8

Machine Press 4×8

Lateral Raises 4 x 10

Weight Plate Front Raises 4×10

Front Raise 4×10

Reverse Pec Deck 4×10

Reverse Fly's (on incline bench) 4×12

Weighted Sit Up 4x failure

Hanging Leg Raise- 4x failure

Side Bends 4x failure

Side Crunches 4x failure


*Thursday: Triceps/Biceps*


Close Grip Bench Press 4×8

Pushdown 4×8

EZ Bar Skullcrusher 4×10

Cable Kickback 4×12

EZ Bar Curl 4×8

Wide Grip Curl 4×8

Hammer Curl 4×8(each hand)

Concentration Curl 4×12


*Friday: Legs/Abs*


Squats 4×12

Squat (to bench) 4×12

Bulgarian Squat 4×12

Quad Extensions 4×16

Stiff Leg Deadlift 4×12

Leg Curls 4×16

Glute Kickbacks 4×20

Calf Machine Raises 4×20

Seated Calf Raises 4×20

Leg Press Calf Raises 4×20

Weighted Sit up 4x failure

Air bike 4x failure

Side Bends 4x failure

Barbell Twists 4x failure


*Diet*

*
6 Daily Meals:*

*
**p-50g f-20g*

*p-50g f-20g*

*p-50g c-50g f-20g (pre workout)*

*p-50g c-50g f-20g (post workout)*

*p-50g f-20g*

*p-50g f-20*

*
*

*
*Will only add pre and post workout carbs in a few weeks, and may take them out if i don't need them (i'm cutting and do have a slow metabolism) I won't be strict at weekends tbh, i'll just try and minimize the crap i eat. I am doing morning cardio too which i plan to 3-5 times a week in the AM, and then the weights in the eve.

Current Stats

Weight: 15 stone 4

Heigh: 6 foot

Biceps: 17.5"

Chest: 46"

Waist: 38"

Quad: 25"

Calf: 17.5"

Short term goals, well i would like to of dropped 1 stone and be down to 14 stone 4 (200lbs) by valentines day... we are off to a nice boutique hotel which has a hot tub and bar on the roof and i want to look good for that. Medium term goals, i don't really want to go that much below 200lbs, so once i have dropped a decent amount of fat i'll cut less hard and harden up and add some lean mass whilst hopefully still getting leaner, growing in to a cut as they call it. Possibly going on holiday on may the 1st, this cycle will be a total of 16 weeks and considering i am 2 weeks in i have 14 weeks left. In that time i want to lean out as said, but i also want to push my arms to the biggest they have been so 18.5" - 19" and drop my waist down to 34" - Time frame target of this journal now - May 1st.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Subbed mate

Don't make me regret lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

....and theres that calve again :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Squats 4×12

Squat (to bench) 4×12

Bulgarian Squat 4×12

Quad Extensions 4×16

Stiff Leg Deadlift 4×12

Leg Curls 4×16

Glute Kickbacks 4×20

Calf Machine Raises 4×20

Seated Calf Raises 4×20

Leg Press Calf Raises 4×20

OUCH. good luck.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Mate that's nearly same routine as what I'm doing just I do legs on Wednesday , and seated squats are killers .


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed 

Good luck.

$hit load of volume


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ....and theres that calve again :lol:


Lol i took that calf pic today, look in my last journals... you have been saying i have been using the same pic for years :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Best of luck mate, crack on


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

HJL said:


> Squats 4×12
> 
> Squat (to bench) 4×12
> 
> ...





Godzuki said:


> Mate that's nearly same routine as what I'm doing just I do legs on Wednesday , and seated squats are killers .


And for someone who doesn't really train legs this will be a killer, how important do you think leg day is? I understand that it does all over the body and not just legs, but for some reason if there was a day i'd skip, it's always been leg day... probably because it's hard :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

some volume there raptor mate

good luck look forward to seeing progress 

ps pics of mrs in hot tub or no hot tub...you know the rules :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> some volume there raptor mate
> 
> good luck look forward to seeing progress
> 
> ps pics of mrs in hot tub or no hot tub...you know the rules :lol:


Lol i may just get some on the 14th when i'm there, and cheers i'm feeling focused


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Raptor said:


> And for someone who doesn't really train legs this will be a killer, how important do you think leg day is? I understand that it does all over the body and not just legs, but for some reason if there was a day i'd skip, it's always been leg day... probably because it's hard :lol:


Didn't really think much of doing legs , always skipped and ill do them next week when I first started training ,but after reading into it and learning I'd personally do legs over any other exercise as legs are very important for growing , don't know wether it's just me but after I do a monster legs sesh I sweat like a Mofo that night .


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Subbing this one  , as your cycle sounds like a nice one for me next time .


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck mate, uve deffo got a fair bit of mass, just loose the fat now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i would up the primo to 1g other then that it all looks great  will be following this mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope your on the way to fasted cardio . Im freeZing my **** off on the treadmill


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck with this mate. That is a ton of volume. Think I would spew doing that!

Looking forward to hot tub photos!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck The Rap.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumb:

And yes i'm off for my morning cardio shortly, just going to wok some chicken and bacon and then use in salads today with cheese and dressing... the dressing is basic as fcuk, vinegar, salad creme, olive oil and pepper. Will be eating 3 portions at work and then at about 6pm will go gym, and will have 2-3 meals after that... 1st one being steak. Tbh i struggle to fit in the proposed diet, and it's only 2500 clean cals... however i can easily eat 5000 cals in pizzas :lol:

EDIT: Minus the timed pre and post workout carbs which i'm not eating for at least the 1st few weeks in weekdays brings it down to 2100 cals and if i skip a meal which i probs will most days until my hunger increases it's more like 1720 cals.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Only just seen this, best of luck mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Only just seen this, best of luck mate!


Thanks buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so another successful day, cardio done in the AM and a successful killer back and traps day :thumbup1:

Currently eating, chicken fried with panchetta and olives, it's darn good too


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Subbed should be fun

Your legs are gonna snap if you don't already train them buddy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Subbed should be fun
> 
> Your legs are gonna snap if you don't already train them buddy


I get the impression they will, going from lazy as fcuk to a high volume routine... enjoying it but knackered already on day 2 :blink:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

right dude subbed. im gonna watch this as you and i are close in stats. good luck i wanna see some progress this time come on man


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing results of the primo. Hve fun


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> right dude subbed. im gonna watch this as you and i are close in stats. good luck i wanna see some progress this time come on man


My head is screwed back on now, had a lot of work on... and being on cycle is the boost i need, did fasted cardio again today :thumbup1:



Sambuca said:


> Looking forward to seeing results of the primo. Hve fun


Yeah me too mate, always wanted to run Primo but was not so excited about shooting 10ml total of combined gear


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Will you be using coke at weekends to cut ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Will you be using coke at weekends to cut ?


That's all under control now Craig, me and the gf have stopped it.... i may have the odd bit with the lads but that's rare now, certainly nothing like it used to be


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> My head is screwed back on now, had a lot of work on... and being on cycle is the boost i need, did fasted cardio again today :thumbup1:
> 
> cool. i started back yesterday and am taking next three weeks to prep then diet hard on cycle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You getting a journal up[ @smaj210?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im thinking about it, depends on how bad my pics are after xmas mega binge


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fasted cardio twice on the run, Raptor means business!

Keep it up mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Fasted cardio twice on the run, Raptor means business!
> 
> Keep it up mate


I'm determined to get it done 5x a week for a full month, at the very least 3 and see where i am then :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep at it mate, you going to log your workouts?

Btw did your strength suffer when you came off AAS for the bout?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Keep at it mate, you going to log your workouts?
> 
> Btw did your strength suffer when you came off AAS for the bout?


Well i came off mid july and was off all year, except for 3 weeks in october, but i wasn't even training so came back off.... I lost strength but then again i was hardly in the gym, probs in about 4x a month so would of lost strength anyway, was lucky not to lose too much mass, stayed the same weight but am fatter so i have defo lost some mass


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate! Subbed!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate! Subbed!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Good luck bud, subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers guys, up for morning cardio today :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Seen you in alty today mate, your looking well 

I was in the lights across from where Maccys use to be, I did beep but you didn't recognise me!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Seen you in alty today mate, your looking well
> 
> I was in the lights across from where Maccys use to be, I did beep but you didn't recognise me!


Did i have my earphones in? And cheers, can you notice a difference since you seen me before xmas?

Will see you tomorrow bud. Right had a great week training, i think even after one week i look better?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

look alot better mate, deffo!!! but am gunna say u dnt so u dont get complecent and binge for tonite and tomorrow

u look **** ya fat ****! :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> look alot better mate, deffo!!! but am gunna say u dnt so u dont get complecent and binge for tonite and tomorrow
> 
> u look **** ya fat ****! :thumb:





Sambuca said:


> Looking good mate!


Jay i already have been having a little weekend hour carb up since last night, but that stops tonight as it started last night... i'm out this evening at a restaurant too, and will be drinking but not out late, hope not anyway... so will be dieting tomorrow and hopefully morning cardio too, just need too try keep control tonight... either way i'm ready for smashing the cardio / gym next week

And thanks Sambuca


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Did i have my earphones in? And cheers, can you notice a difference since you seen me before xmas?
> 
> Will see you tomorrow bud. Right had a great week training, i think even after one week i look better?
> 
> View attachment 108191


Not sure couldn't see properly, yeah defo big difference mate! Looked a lot healthier

Keep it up


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Coming on well there mate! Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Using any fat burners mate? Looks like you dropped some pounds since 1st pic. And gained muscle well done bro. Can't wait to see your primo results always looked into primo but not sure if its really worth the money. Time will tell.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Raptor said:


> After being natty for quite a while i am ready for a good cycle, been maintaining size with no gear but ready to push myself in all areas. I started a cycle on Jan 1st of 500mg Schering Test + 800mg Schering Primo per week, I'm also just about to add 100mg of BSI Var in each day too and some of their pre workout waters. Today was the 1st day i noticed a good feeling in the gym, and i'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Workout Routine copied from Lazar Angelov
> 
> ...


Isn't the training routine a little overkill??

How do you respond to it?.. What's the intensity??? Like it so far?

This training is only meant to be done on gear cuz otherwise it will KILL a natty 

good luck

oh, almost forgot..

here's some motivation


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Coming on well there mate! Keep it up :thumb:


Thanks buddy



Bluemoon9 said:


> Using any fat burners mate? Looks like you dropped some pounds since 1st pic. And gained muscle well done bro. Can't wait to see your primo results always looked into primo but not sure if its really worth the money. Time will tell.


Yes i have used 125mg of DNP mon-thurs, i don't really how DNP makes you feel but 125mg was pretty manageable

I plan to run the same dose all this week too, or at least mon-thurs



totalwar said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hazard_mkd said:


> Isn't the training routine a little overkill??
> 
> How do you respond to it?.. What's the intensity??? Like it so far?
> 
> ...


Yeah it does seem overkill, this week i didn't manage to complete it all as i had only done 3 sessions by saturday so just chucked in bi's / tri's and shoulders on saturday, had a good sesh still though... however want to stick to the lazar routine properly


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

how the training going? still doing morning cardio now the snows cleared?


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

good luck mate

for how long are you running this cycle?

how much ml do you inject in each muscle as i hear primo is painful injection?


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Why has raptor been banned ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Godzuki said:


> Why has raptor been banned ?


Don't think he has mate, pretty sure It's said banned under is name since he got banned first time?!

Could be wrong though :confused1:


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Don't think he has mate, pretty sure It's said banned under is name since he got banned first time?!
> 
> Could be wrong though :confused1:


Think he has , was able to pm him now its full on banned , plus the thread I started got wiped ?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Godzuki said:


> Why has raptor been banned ?


Because he broke the rules.


----------

